# Compressed Buds



## MrMarley (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know if i'm posting this in the right thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows a way to fluff out some really compresses hydro.  Its Really heavy and compressed.  Any one know of any ways to fluff this stuff out???


----------



## KADE (Dec 14, 2006)

Why do u want it fluffed out? a gram is a gram... a pound is a pound...


----------



## MrMarley (Dec 18, 2006)

For presentation purposes!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

*IMHO once your bud is compressed that's it. *


----------



## Fiction (Dec 18, 2006)

yeh I agree with tbg, I've seen people try all kinda crazy methods to "fluffin" their bud (microwaving it while its sealed in an air tight package) none of it works and basically ruined good bud.


----------



## kbkiller9 (Dec 19, 2006)

MrMarley said:
			
		

> For presentation purposes!!!


 
The presentation should be in the smoke and high, not the fluffiness of the bud. Thats my opinion.


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

kbkiller9 said:
			
		

> The presentation should be in the smoke and high, not the fluffiness of the bud. Thats my opinion.


 
Agreed.... sooo good it makes you wanna slap yo momma.

*takes a haul* DAMN MOM THAS GOOD *whack*

(kade does not endorse you smackin yo momma btw)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Agreed.... sooo good it makes you wanna slap yo momma.
> 
> *takes a haul* DAMN MOM THAS GOOD *whack*
> 
> (kade does not endorse you smackin yo momma btw)


*ROFLMAO. :rofl: *


----------



## jo_jo (Dec 22, 2006)

a gram is a gram in wieght but when it comes to weed and other things that take up volume you could have one hell *** dence gram or a fluffy water cured gram that would in reality be like 2.5 grams.. there is a massive difference.. 

if your selling you dont want anything light and fluffy youll lose out in the long run.. but water curing is the way to go for getting high.. ( i highly recommend it if your looking to make high quality weed.. but the smell of your weed will be almost 100% lost.. )


----------



## KADE (Dec 22, 2006)

jo_jo said:
			
		

> a gram is a gram in wieght but when it comes to weed and other things that take up volume you could have one hell *** dence gram or a fluffy water cured gram that would in reality be like 2.5 grams.. there is a massive difference..
> 
> if your selling you dont want anything light and fluffy youll lose out in the long run.. but water curing is the way to go for getting high.. ( i highly recommend it if your looking to make high quality weed.. but the smell of your weed will be almost 100% lost.. )


 
No, you won't... a gram is a gram... a gram of fluffy is harder to fit in a dime bag then a gram of condensed. I don't care how it comes out.. potency is always the same... weight is always the same... on a rare occasion there will be a plant that is light and fluffy... but a person still gets RITE BAKED!


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

now thats enough to make me want to smack my momma



(kade dose not endorse me smaking his momma)


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 4, 2007)

^^HAHAHA.LOL.If im thinking on the same wave length as you *Mr Marley*, then just play with it a lil bit>unravel the parts etc.That's what I usually do to pressed bud to get it out.


----------

